# Hot Peel Transfer Paper



## decca (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Guys
I want to try creating my own plastisol transfers and am looking for a supplier of hot peel transfer paper in the UK, tried several companies that advertised them but e-mail replies said no longer do hot peel, cold peel only as that's what the majority of customers wanted.
so couple of Q's here - does any one know of a UK supplier of transfer papers - hot as well as cold, and is there an advantage of one over the other, having used some hot peels I found them very easy to use, cold peel tended to "stick" and tended not to deliver all of the image to the T.
So educate my guys !!

Decca


----------

